# Proteus Lampara AC 120v ?



## Eduardo Betanzos (Feb 5, 2015)

Necesito simular lampara de Corriente Alterna a 120v en Proteus para control por triacs, la que trae el programa no enciende en AC. (Es la primera vez que intento usar un software de simulación ) ...


----------



## papirrin (Feb 5, 2015)

Busca uno que dice LAMP es lo mas parecido y te anticipo que no lo simula bien.

(ese es el que yo uso)


----------



## Eduardo Betanzos (Feb 5, 2015)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, este es mi primer intento en simulación, no se en que estoy fallando, podrías ayudarme?. He renombrado el archivo para poder subirlo


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 6, 2015)

Hola Eduardo Betanzos

Que versión de ISIS Proteus Estás utilizando ??
No Pude abrir el archivo .DSN que adjuntaste en el .ZIP.

Por Qué dices que estás fallando ??. . . No corre la simulación ?. .  No da los resultados esperado ?. .

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## papirrin (Feb 6, 2015)

> Que versión de ISIS Proteus Estás utilizando ??
> No Pude abrir el archivo .DSN que adjuntaste en el .ZIP.


Es proteus 8.X, pero no hay que descomprimirlo sino quitarle la extension .ZIP, renombrando el archivo.



> no se en que estoy fallando, podrías ayudarme?.



pues no se que te este fallando segun yo esta bien...

prende la lampara y los calculos estan bien...
el filamento se pone blanco cuando esta prendido, y es amarillo cuando esta apagado.


la lampara tiene 120V y 240R en las propiedades.
en la fuente o alternador puse Vpp=120Vrms*1.41=170V a 60Hz

en el medidor de voltaje pone 120V es OK.

la corriente es I=120V/240R=500mA

en el medidor de corriente pone .5A es Ok.

aunque cabe acalarar que se me cierra el proteus de la nada, en fin el proteus es malisimo para la simulacion analoga.


----------



## Eduardo Betanzos (Feb 6, 2015)

Es Proteus 8, los medidores están bien pero la animación de la lampara no se enciende


----------



## papirrin (Feb 6, 2015)

no se que pase con tu proteus, ya te puse la imagen que simule yo y si pone *el filamento blanco*, no le movi nada excepto que puse 170V en lugar de 180V que tenias tu.


----------



## Eduardo Betanzos (Feb 6, 2015)

Gracias por la ayuda, voy a reinstalarlo. ¿Que programa de simulación me recomiendas? instale el Qucs y el SimulIDE pero no les entendí nada


----------



## papirrin (Feb 6, 2015)

para lo analgo yo uso Multisim 11.  pero nunca recomiendo alguno todos los que he visto tienen fallas.


----------



## Eduardo Betanzos (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok, voy a checarlo. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo Betanzos (Feb 6, 2015)

Estaba usando proteus 8.0 SP0 y actualice a 8.1 SP1 y ahora si funciona


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2015)

Si bien no existen simuladores perfectos, cada uno tiene sus ventajas sobre los otros, poder sacar el mejor provecho no depende del programa si no de los conocimientos tengamos de electrónica, ya que eso el programa no puede suplirlo. Por otro lado la experiencia de uso y de compartir experiencias con otros colega hace que muchos fallos se puedan sortear. La mayoria ni siquiera entiende en que se basa la simulación y cuanodo los programas piden ajustar parámetros la mayoria naufraga por falta de este conocimiento.
En virtud de ello el multisim, cuando hay un error intenta corregirlo y lo consigue la mayoria de las veces. El tema es cuando no consigue corregirlo si no se conoce estamos al horno.


----------

